# Pigs not gaining



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

My MNL and FNL have 17 pigs that are 3 and 1/2 months old that seam to be not gaining weight. They range from about 30lbs. to 60 lbs. They did have worms when born. They give them a five gallon bucket full of feed, should they be giving them more? I'm thinking the feed is not of good quality, becaues after the piglets were weaned from the sows the sows were put in there own pens and feeded the same feed and they seam not to be gaining weight back.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

All weaners should be getting free choice high protein feed to 125 lbs, My weaners at 5 weeks of age are eating about 2 50 lbs bags per week per litter. That feed consumption doubles twice before 125.....Then doubles again about 175. 

but more important than amount is protein, fat, and lysine numbers...

I like 20...3.5...1.5 for weaners.


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

the feed is allstock its only 12% sweet feed. I got 3 piglets off them about a month ago and i been feeding 18% pellets and my 3 are alot bigger and better looking.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Pigs that had worms need to be wormed twice, preferable with an ivermectin type wormer. The first worming gets rid of the existing worms and the second worming gets rid of the eggs that hatch. My opinion is that the pigs are not getting enough feed and the protein is lacking. Properly fed, a pig should be able to reach market weight (240 lbs) by 6 months of age.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

In my commercial operations I have pigs eating 2 to 4 diets from 30 to 60 lb of weight. The lysine level starts at 1.45 and drops to about 1.2 in that time period. That equates to approximately 28 down to 21% Crude Protein.

Feeding 12% All Stck is woefully inadequate to meet the amino acid requirements of a 30 to 60 lb pig, and more than likely is limiting the protein growth in the pigs which will result in fatter pigs that will take much longer to reach market weight.

I would get the pigs on a good quality "nursery" feed with a lysine content above 1% and provide ad libitum access to the feed. Also make sure they have a good supply of water.

Jim


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

> In my commercial operations I have pigs eating 2 to 4 diets from 30 to 60 lb of weight. The lysine level starts at 1.45 and drops to about 1.2 in that time period. That equates to approximately 28 down to 21% Crude Protein


Where do you farm jim and what are the details...If you don't mind.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

RedHogs said:


> Where do you farm jim and what are the details...If you don't mind.


Red Hogs:

I don't raise much more than 5 hogs a year on our farm. I am a swine nutritionist by training and help commercial producers in the Eastern Cornbelt produce hogs.

My typical pig feeding programs utilize 12 rations from 12 to 290 lb. The recent changes in the commodity prices have changed many feeding programs and I utilize many by-products to help decrease feed costs.

Jim


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

we've got a similar problem... two pigs.. one doesnt look too much bigger than when we got him. Cant imagine him making much of a show pig... but then, he was the runt, or at least very small. The other one is bigger and is getting bigger, but not very friendly (see other post).

they are getting scraps right now, some, shared with chickens too... but mostly just 40/90 show pig ration from the feed store. I would like to see them gaining a bit faster than they are, but Im new at this, so I may be expecting too much?


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I was going to make a new post, but the post by darbyfamily is my situation exactly.

We've had them almost 2 weeks. They should be about 9 weeks old now. Both gilt hampshires. One was obviously the runt of the litter. They have been eating the same diet of bagged pellet pig feed, kitchen scraps, and fresh grass. They dont seem to eat a whole lot of the pellet pig feed. 

The smaller one is an enthusiastic eater of the scraps and fresh grass. The bigger one has almost doubled in size in just two weeks. The small one has gained a little in size. But, the non-runt is GREATLY increasing in size more than the runt and looks healthy. The runt is still small and you can see the silouette of its ribs and the top of its ribcage running along its back. Cant see the bigger ones ribs. The seller said they were wormed a few days before I got them and I have not seen any worms in the poop Ive seen. Neither seems to have runny poop. If they were both not gaining I would think maybe the feed was of poor quality but the bigger one is gaining in size quite a bit on the same diet. 

So, is the runt not gaining and ribs visible a normal thing for runts or possibly a sign of worms or what? Both still act healthy, very inquisitive and active. Would appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

table scaps can be the worst pig feed nutrient wise, and best tasting for the hog....like a kid that eats all candy and no veggies....Get some creep feed for two weeks, nothing else and he will almost double in size.

and yes I would worm.


----------

